# tri-power upper radiator hose



## jcayers58 (Nov 13, 2019)

Does anyone know of a molded upper radiator hose that will fit a 65 tri-power with an aftermarket radiator? As you can see from the pic, the hose from AMES is for a factory stock radiator, which I do not have. The aftermarket radiator has the outlet a few inches closer to the center. If I force the AMES hose it crimps. I accidentally posted this in the wrong forum previously


----------

